# Did L3.63 improve your 622?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We have had L3.63 for a few days and given we might get an update pretty soon, Figured I should get the poll up. Same poll as before.

This poll actually is three polls in one. 

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L3.60?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (Are you having any audio Issues with 3.63?)
Pick one of the 3nd group of choices to indicate if you are having issues with audio. I know some have multiple 622s so this is a per household answer. If you are having any audio issues with any of your 622s that appear to be introduced with 3.63 mark yes otherwise mark no.

Couple of Tips:
Be sure to vote in all three polls if applicable. If you vote problem ridden, feel free to indicate why you voted that way (Remember we are in the support forum ). Same goes with why you voted it was a step back. Since we already have two threads dealing with audio issues, no need to repost those experiences here.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I voted that this software was a step backwards for me. This software was rushed out so Dish could make the press releases that they will have video on demand features for the Abc /Nbc shows etc. It did nothing but cause audio/video problems and it didn't even enable the very button that the software was spooled for. 

Although it was bad the first night with video freezes followed by audio gone and then the spontaneous reboots , I have got my 622 back to where it was before the update. I had to do a switch check to clear the matrix with no sat cables connected . Then I did a power cord reboot and left it unplugged for 1 minute . Then I reran the check switch with the sat cables connected. This seemed to have fixed my problems. 

I have instances where the audio is not in synch sometimes but all I had to do was change the channel and it came back. All in all a crappy software update that did nothing but add pain to me as a user and gave me NO new useable features. 

THat is what happens when you rush software out the door at the last minute to take advantage of press releases touting new free video on demand features.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

OK Mike, after a disaster trying to watch Prison Break last night, I have now gone through your procedure to clear the switch matrix (should not need to be doing this) and a power cord reboot with it unplugged for two minutes. Will see if this evenings viewing works better than last night.

My 622 had been running almost without flaw until this latest download (L3.63).


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Mixed results. Fixed my seldom working Caller ID, Introduced intermittent audio dropouts.


NightRyder


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

NightRyder said:


> Mixed results. Fixed my seldom working Caller ID, Introduced intermittent audio dropouts.
> 
> NightRyder


Everything works okay for me, but now Caller ID doesn't work since 3.63


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a phone call last night and it muted the audio.

My biggest gripe is lip sync. Last night was the worst that I have ever had. It was 95% corrected by changing channels.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Grandude said:


> My 622 had been running almost without flaw until this latest download (L3.63).


Same here, L3.63 is a disaster though, how on earth could they have screwed up so badly with this firmware?

And how soon before it's fixed? It better be days and not weeks. Just re-load L3.60 if they don't know what they are doing with L3.63.

You know, I read and heard all the horror stories about how Dish uses it's paying subscribers as their beta testers and I pretty much chalked it up to internet BS. Well, there's no doubt in my mind now that that is exactly what they do, there is absolutely no excuse for Dish to update to FW that apparently has screwed up over 50% of their installed base.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

keenan said:


> Same here, L3.63 is a disaster though, how on earth could they have screwed up so badly with this firmware?
> 
> And how soon before it's fixed? It better be days and not weeks. Just re-load L3.60 if they don't know what they are doing with L3.63.
> 
> You know, I read and heard all the horror stories about how Dish uses it's paying subscribers as their beta testers and I pretty much chalked it up to internet BS. Well, there's no doubt in my mind now that that is exactly what they do, there is absolutely no excuse for Dish to update to FW that apparently has screwed up over 50% of their installed base.


New software/firmware is due out tomorrow to fix these problems.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have both audio drops and picture corruption with L3.63. Does anyone know, how much pretesting does Dish actually do before releasing an update? L3.60 was one of the first times I did not wish I had gone with digital cable instead of Dish. I expect to be able to watch TV when I turn it on, just like picking up the phone and getting a dial tone.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Nick456 said:


> I expect to be able to watch TV when I turn it on, just like picking up the phone and getting a dial tone.


Well, you can *watch* TV, you just can't *hear* it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L3.65 is out.. so closing thread.


----------

